
Is GitHub Search Down? - adamnemecek
For the ladt couple of hours even the most basic queries show 0 results. This one shows 0 results https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;search?q=int&amp;type=Code
======
Rishi2184
Working when SEARCH all GITHUB is selected

[https://i.ibb.co/5Gkpg4J/git.jpg](https://i.ibb.co/5Gkpg4J/git.jpg)

